# help installing amp



## df326 (Feb 20, 2008)

i connected everything and thier are no blownfuses and the amp is brand new. i need help findout what the probelm is also all the wires are connceted correctly . can any one help me ?????


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hello DF326,
And Welcome to the forum!
Proper ground, you have to give me more than this to help you. Like what you did to make sure it is OK? How is it hooked up, you using RCA'S for the input? Have a proper Gauge power connection running to the battery? 
Help me here, also stop by the "new people read before posting" and then introduce yourself properly.
Hurry back!


----------



## bongo667 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ground wires are the #1 fault in car audio installation. Bad ground = NO POWER.


----------



## locksmithaz (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi i have a 2002 malibu and i need to hook up a amp with low pass built in and a sub i have a terminator amp and a p2 sub . not sure how to hook up input wires since i still have factory deck without wires..........


----------



## kcaternolo (Jun 19, 2008)

you might also want to double check the remote wire


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

locksmithaz said:


> Hi i have a 2002 malibu and i need to hook up a amp with low pass built in and a sub i have a terminator amp and a p2 sub . not sure how to hook up input wires since i still have factory deck without wires..........


Start yer own thread? Off the top of my head the factory deck has wires? So you have high level inputs for the amp? Mount the amp under the rear deck then tap into the rear speaker wires as a source for signal. Need more post another thread OK.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Double check all your wiring.

You should have atleast a 8AWG wire for the power. Remember the lower the number, the better the wire is. So 4AWG is better than 8AWG.

Ground wire should be the same gauge as the power wire from the battery and be under 1M long bolted securely to a paint free area of the chassis. Seatbelt mountings usually work fine.

The fuse on the power from the battery should be positioned a maximum of 18" from the battery terminal.

Make sure you run your remote and RCA leads from the headunit down the opposite side of the car to the power cable. This reduces interference.


----------

